# Conneaut Steelhead



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

fished Conneaut 2 days in a row fished Friday lake was muddy river was muddy had 2 on both got off only thing I ended up with was a 5 lb smallmouth forward 24 hrs lake cleared up nice and river was still muddy but managed 2 in river and 4 in 9 on in lake had to work for them !!!


----------



## lawrence tracey (Jul 15, 2015)

What program worked for the steelhead Fgo?


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

lawrence tracey said:


> What program worked for the steelhead Fgo?


115 back on line counter blue chrome -green chrome and green/blue/gold little cleos


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

I got three Steele's today perch fishing 42 foot landed them too


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

hurricanshawn86 said:


> I got three Steele's today perch fishing 42 foot landed them too


That’s good to know there not all in yet !!!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

egg sacs have been out performing spoons this week.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> egg sacs have been out performing spoons this week.


We actually got all ours off cleo's (same colors you mentioned) 120 back. Good day!


----------

